# Aston Martin opens Heritage Showroom



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

The opening of the Heritage Showroom at Aston Martin Works marks the successful end of a two year refurbishment.










For the first time heritage cars will be sold directly from its Newport Pagnell base, allowing customers to draw on the vast knowledge of the Works team and its experience in handling sales, on-going service and of course, its world-renowned restoration division.

Together with the state-of-the-art modern car showroom, which was opened just over a year ago, the Heritage Showroom offers customers the unique experience of being able to view and compare cars from every era of Aston Martin's 100 years at Aston Martin Works.










Fittingly, the Heritage Showroom is housed within the restored Olympia building - itself also now 100 years old - which has been central to the Aston Martin story since its move to Newport Pagnell in 1957.

Following a total refurbishment, the Olympia Building now provides the ideal environment for the display of heritage Aston Martins up to and including the DB7, and a discreet setting for customers to meet with the sales team. It also offers a comfortable 'club-like' space for launches, special events, seminars and conferences. In fact, one of the first events to be staged within it was a seated lunch for over 200 guests.

It is the first Heritage Showroom ever opened by Aston Martin, and has been carefully decorated in a period style, complete with displays of memorabilia from the factory heritage collection.

The building, once an aeroplane hangar, became known as Olympia due to its similarity to the Olympia building in London. It has fulfilled many functions over the years, including use as a machine shop, trim shop and as a service department. Latterly it was the panel shop and home to craftsmen restoring the bodywork of Aston Martin classics.


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

I would like a visit.


----------

